# 92fS9 and chambered round indicator



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all. I've read about the Beretta 92FS and a chambered round indicator on the top of the gun. I cannot find this indicator. Can anyone point out where this is???


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Never mind. I found it. The image in the manual is poor. I found some online photos. It barely sticks out. D'ooh.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I never trust the chambered round indicator.
I do realize you're just looking for it's location


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

LCI's are about as useful as, 'knockers on a bull'. I'm delighted to have finally gotten rid of the one I had on my G-19. (In an effort to alleviate my BTF problem the factory sent me a so-called, 'zero degree' extractor. It changes the angle and bite at which the extractor claw makes contact with the case groove and, consequently, obviates the usefulness of any protruding hump on the extractor's outer face.) 

The very useful (and primary) rule of ALL SAFE GUN HANDLING states that: THE GUN IS ALWAYS LOADED. There are no exceptions to this all important rule; and the presence of any mechanical, 'checking device' only serves to make a gun owner/user lazy and less attentive to what he should be doing while wearing or handling a gun. 

Personally, I don't need some mechanical gizmo in order to keep myself and others safe from my firearms. It's MY GUN HANDLING HABITS that keep everyone safe. I don't violate any of Cooper's Four Rules Of Firearm Safety - Ever! The Four Rules, themselves, are my, 'loaded chamber indicator'. 



NOTE: I own several different Glock pistols. Know what? The LCI's protrude DIFFERENTLY on all of them! (NOT a mechanical device I'd ever want to trust. Better to know and HABITUALLY obey The Four Gun Safety Rules.)


----------

